# Chevy 4500 and 5500 problems.



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Well I’m hearing the new 4500 and 5500 in 4x4 have no turning radius. As the story goes a dealer in N.J. sold 3 all three trucks have been returned and clients fully made whole. Any word or real world knowledge.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Im sure they have a turning radius...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

There appears to be a dearth of actual information on these trucks.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Well according to the guy


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Im sure they have a turning radius...


Of a country mile???


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Funniest thing was i was just perusing one in VA that lists out what i can get a denali for here and it looks pretty sweet to me.











Mark Oomkes said:


> Of a country mile???


Ill settle for a KM


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> Funniest thing was i was just perusing one in VA that lists out what i can get a denali for here and it looks pretty sweet to me.
> 
> Ill settle for a KM


Canada spelling: Kountry Mile?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Of a country mile???


dont they call it a klick.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Sure looks like it turns.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Have a buddy who has a couple of the 4500's 

Have not heard anything bad from him yet on the turning radius. So far he loves them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Have a buddy who has a couple of the 4500's
> 
> Have not heard anything bad from him yet on the turning radius. So far he loves them.


2wd or 4wd?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 2wd or 4wd?


Both are 2wd


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Both are 2wd


I'm wondering if that's where the problem is.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

It’s my understanding it’s only a problem on the 4x4 models. I guess there is 1.25” into
The steering stops but they can’t adjust them. Dealers here really don’t have any in the lots. They feel the ca is to long and they will not sell


----------

